

Meet the 20 year old entrepreneur who squatted at AOL - velodrome
http://news.yahoo.com/meet-the-tireless-entrepreneur-who-squatted-at-aol.html

======
gavanwoolery
I worked at AOL after a startup I worked at was acquired. After a brief stint
in Beverly Hills, they stuck us in an office in Santa Monica with the Ad.com
team. Then Ad.com moved out. We were the only employees there (5 people
total). For the longest time, I don't even think AOL knew we existed, as they
kept handing us paychecks and never assigned work. Would have probably been a
good place to squat. :)

------
gus_massa
Exactly the same note, submitted a few hous ago directly from cnet

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4019482>

403 points, 192 comments

